# I've seen it all now !!



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

It really takes all kinds to do this , I was called out today for a toilet backing up easy stoppage cleared it with the auger , but before doing that the customer wanted to show me where it was running out from under the house so i went out front and opened the clean out it was clear i even had the customer flush and run some water for awhile , the line was running like a river , so i went under the house and found the kitchen line and the washer were just dumping under the house on the ground  , come to find out from the homeowner about 4 months ago he was having a problem with the kitchen sink and washer backing up ,so he called out a so called plumber to clear the stoppage , the plumber told him the line was bad and needed to be replaced, what he did was cut the 2 lines off the sanitary line and just dumped it on the ground  and told the homeowner it was taken care and that he would never have a problem again, the really sad thing about this not only did he not repair the line right , but he had the guts   to charge the homeowner $ 600.00 dollars for this .


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The previous guy had the solution. Why did you have to rain on his parade? :jester: 

What some people get away with makes me want to go 'underground'.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Isn't that criminal? Can't he be arrested for some kind of vandalism or fraud charge? That's pretty bad..


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I was being facetious. I wouldn't touch that job. Here, the EPA could come in later and make you REALLY sorry.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

I know you were teetor , The homeowner is going after him the first thing in the morning , He said if he didn't fix the problem and clean up his mess , He wouldn't work in this county ever again !!


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

JamesNLA said:


> Isn't that criminal? Can't he be arrested for some kind of vandalism or fraud charge? That's pretty bad..




He should be James, I would at the very least report him to the building Dept.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

I have seen that before myself Tzzzz - and James is right, they should be held liable for repairs and clean-up.

IMPORTANT! Make sure the homeowner or you get pictures before anything is touhed if possible.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Why would someone do this and think no-one would find out? Or was this plumber leaving the country for good the next day?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

He is probably unlicensed and therefore hard to hold accountable. HO probably tried to save $ by hiring a handiman or a friends buddy who can fix anything. Good luck, I'd like to hear the outcome of this.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I ran into very much the same situation on a neighbors house on a crawler. What made this one worse is that there was new plumbing, (from a new addition), run through the crawler shortly before I discovered the problem. So the plumbers running the new pipe had to totally ignore the sewage in the crawlspace, (they didn't want to fix it), but worse yet the addition was done with special funding which called for a second set of inspectors. So no less than 7 inspectors, (building, plumbing, hvac), from 2 agencies were supposed to do inspections in that crawler. They all signed off on it. 

In my years of building I've only seen one inspector in a crawler. Must be an unwritten rule.

My plumber and I fixed her up for $600. Fortunatly it was only kitchen and washer waste. Still yucky.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

wow , 

all i can what balls on that s**mbag


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

so the guy just cut the lines ... let water just gush out ... and that was the "fix" ???


:blink: 

i'd say cut his balls off so at least he won't be able to reproduce


takin up oxygen ...


----------



## ozmy6 (Feb 18, 2007)

Whatcha meen so called plumber


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

At the very least he should be reported to the plumbers and gas fitters board, or whatever similar agency oversees plumbing certifications in that area so that his certification can be suspended or revoked. This is assuming of course that the guy held any certification to begin with. If the HO hired some jackleg with the promise of cheapness, well, it's still not right but it's a lot harder to feel sorry for him. Still, this is out and out fraud and should be punished severly.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

I agree with you all !!


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

I say we keel drag the bassssterd!!! arggg!!!!


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

Update !! the plumber who dumped everything on the ground , corrected the problem he caused , The home owner told me that he went under the house with him to watch him this time .


----------

